# Just to introduce myself



## JsPLAYn (25/1/16)

Hi I'm Sieraaj from CT

So I'm nt an avid smoker as since my wife hates smoking and she never lit a cig in her life.. It kinda was a bit of motivation for me to lessen my habit. However I cannot stop smoking at all.its like impossible 

2yrs ago I bought a twisp clearo... After each session I would light a cig and after 2 weeks I started getting throat burns and no desire to twisp anymore resulting in selling the unit and back onto cigs

This time around my friend offered me a egoc twist for free with a titan pro tank.. standard setup from Vape mob store. However luckily he took a 1000mah battery. So after a week I decided to get some juice ,charged battery the whole night and off I went into the vaping world

2 weeks I'm off cigs and no side effects as yet from this kit.no craving for cigs ,in fact the smell drives me insane. So I guess I'm saying after 2 weeks I'm kinda hooked.. I want more clouds now.. but pacing myself 1st

Glad to join the vape community  

sent from Jsplayn headquarters

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Dubz (25/1/16)

Welcome to the forum @jsplayn . Enjoy your journey .


----------



## JsPLAYn (25/1/16)

I would appreciate advice as to do's a don't regarding vaping.. side effects to look out for etc etc.. I'm new to this so don't want to start off pulling on the wrong end of the stick.. Excuse the pun  

sent from Jsplayn headquarters

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Dubz (25/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> I would appreciate advice as to do's a don't regarding vaping.. side effects to look out for etc etc.. I'm new to this so don't want to start off pulling on the wrong end of the stick.. Excuse the pun
> 
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters


For sure . There is loads of info around here, don't be shy to search around. If you don't find what you are looking for, ask and lots will answer .


----------



## JsPLAYn (25/1/16)

Thanks @Dubz I already started a thread on trying to mod my newbie stick     

sent from Jsplayn headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (25/1/16)

Maybe getting ahead of myself me thinks 

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## Dubz (25/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> Maybe getting ahead of myself me thinks
> 
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters


Hahaha we all do. Vaping is very exciting and a never ending rabbit hole.


----------



## JsPLAYn (25/1/16)

Kinda like my other hobby reefkeeping 

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## Keyaam (25/1/16)

Ahoy Sieraaj. I thought i recognized that forum name. Welcome to the forum. This hobby is not as bad as reefkeeping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn (26/1/16)

Keyaam ottery? Lol

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## shaunnadan (26/1/16)

Hey buddy

Welcome to the forum and finally kicking the habit of stinkies  

There's tons of info on the forum and everyone is rather helpful if you just ask a question . 

Just a quick side note > don't you want to update your forum profile with a cool looking avatar pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kelly22 (26/1/16)

Welcome 

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn (27/1/16)

Thanks @kelly22 AND @shaunnadan yes I will do it nw nw.. haven't had time to read through and do the profile thingy lol as I belong to so many watsapp chats n forums for my diferent hobbies  

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## Clouder (27/1/16)

Welcome @jsplayn


----------



## JsPLAYn (27/1/16)

Thanks @Clouder

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## Riaz (27/1/16)

Slm Sieraaj aka @jsplayn and welcome to forum.

As the other members have said, there is tons of info on the forum.

Well done on the two weeks off the stinkies- the road gets easier from here on (and the wallet gets thinner) 

If you need any help with anything, just let us know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (27/1/16)

Wslm @Riaz I'm going to go thru topics the minute I get a chance.. I'm happy to see the good vibes on this forum. Glad everyone so welcoming and helpful 

sent from Jsplayn headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (27/1/16)

One thing I noticed is I vape alot.. novelty stages lol.. is it ok to keep switching on and off every so 5 minutes.. Whilst I'm in my office.. or shud I just leave unit on.. I have a 1000mah battery and lasts me a day and half the way I currently use it.. 

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## Andre (27/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> One thing I noticed is I vape alot.. novelty stages lol.. is it ok to keep switching on and off every so 5 minutes.. Whilst I'm in my office.. or shud I just leave unit on.. I have a 1000mah battery and lasts me a day and half the way I currently use it..
> 
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters


I would just leave it on whilst in the office. Otherwise you are going to wear that button down. Put it off when going into your pocket or bag, etc., to prevent accidental firing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (28/1/16)

Ok.. makes sense @Andre . So it doesn't uses battery unless u hit the button

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## Silver (28/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> Ok.. makes sense @Andre . So it doesn't uses battery unless u hit the button
> 
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters



Correct @jsplayn - it doesnt use any battery power when its sitting there waiting for you to pick it up...

Welcome to the forum. Wishing you all the best for your vaping journey!


----------



## JsPLAYn (28/1/16)

Awesum.. thanks @Silver

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## Silver (28/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> Awesum.. thanks @Silver
> 
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters



Have changed your location setting for you from ZA to Cape Town.
Helps with many things on the forum


----------



## CloudmanJHB (28/1/16)

Welcome Sieraaj !


----------



## JsPLAYn (28/1/16)

Ok awesum @Silver @thanks for the welcome @CloudmanJHB

sent from Jsplayn headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dwayne19420 (28/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> Hi I'm Sieraaj from CT
> 
> So I'm nt an avid smoker as since my wife hates smoking and she never lit a cig in her life.. It kinda was a bit of motivation for me to lessen my habit. However I cannot stop smoking at all.its like impossible
> 
> ...


Welcome to the vape community
Hope you enjoy your stay and congrats on kicking the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (28/1/16)

Thanks @dwayne19420 .. yeah 2 full weeks strong

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## dwayne19420 (28/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> Thanks @dwayne19420 .. yeah 2 full weeks strong
> 
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters


I battled in my first 2 weeks... After that was smooth sailing and clouds for days 
Stay focused and if you need help answering any questions or help with anything just post it the guys and girls will help you overcome any issues. 
If it wasn't for the awsome family of friends here and Ecigssa I would have back slid onto stinkes again.
Vape on and have a good day bud  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn (28/1/16)

Thanks. . Appreciate the very welcoming atmosphere. . Very unusual compared to politics etc on other forums I'm on lol. . 

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## Pindyman (21/2/16)

Yo boet u get tht mod u wanted yet lol...finally registered here to to get some help from the gurus especially for diy


----------



## JsPLAYn (23/2/16)

Yes just got it last night and man am I impressed.. here goes
*evic vtc mini grey pearl
*ijust2 tank(for use of commercial coil)
*LG chocolate 3000mah battery 
*black silicone sleeve(fits so snug,pure awesumness)

For starters I got me some 70/30 banana candy and also a bottle of vanilla custard fuzion 



sent from Jsplayn headquarters

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Waine (23/2/16)

Dubz said:


> Welcome to the forum @jsplayn . Enjoy your journey .



Hi there @jsplayn . Welcome to this site. Well done for making the change and stopping cigarettes. I hope you have a happy and enjoyable experience here. There is a world of information and some good, friendly, helpful folk on this site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (23/2/16)

sent from Jsplayn headquarters

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## picautomaton (23/2/16)

Nice set up and as long as you have a back up and a back up for your back up your stinkie days are done. Welcome...


----------



## Pindyman (23/2/16)

jsplayn said:


> Yes just got it last night and man am I impressed.. here goes
> *evic vtc mini grey pearl
> *ijust2 tank(for use of commercial coil)
> *LG chocolate 3000mah battery
> ...




I know I was there boet lol...it's riyaaz man lmimp


----------



## JsPLAYn (23/2/16)

I knw lokl.. I was revealing for the forum   

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## CloudmanJHB (23/2/16)

Welcome to all the new peeps (waves)


----------

